# Was a bit down and out, until...



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)

NRK Klassisk played:






Liftet my mood, so now I have the energy to bake bread.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have Boyce's eight symphonies and find them rather enjoyable. I'm glad you found so much joy in this one. Welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)

Really uplifting music yes.  Thank you so much!


----------

